

ThinkPad X1 MacBook Air competitor confirmed - srgseg
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/24/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-confirmed-faster-charging-integrated-battery/

======
pkamb
"1366 x 768 resolution"

This is where Thinkpad has gone wrong. Business machines should have 3:4
screens. Currently posting from a 5 year old Thinkpad X40, which sports a
1040x768 3:4 display. It's _insane_ that 5 years later the ultra portables are
still crippled by that terrible vertical resolution.

They say that they couldn't use them, because no one makes 3:4 displays
anymore. Apple and the iPad would beg to differ. Where there's a will there's
a way.

------
srgseg
More images here: [http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/23/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1-shows-...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/23/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1-shows-up-online-looks-freakishly-thin/)

